# Faltboot "InstaBOAT" Aluminium | Echolotzentrum



## Echolotzentrum

Kennen Sie das? Erstklassige Angelplätze und keine Trailerstelle weit und breit.

Kein Problem für INSTABOAT! Die leichten und faltbaren Boote sind schnell
ans Wasser getragen und noch schneller aufgebaut. Lernen Sie ihr
Gewässer von einer völlig neuen Seite kennen. Sei es
beim Vertikalangeln, beim Schleppen, beim
Anfüttern, und, und, und...







Modell: Fisherman
Einzigartige Vorzüge:
- Faltbar, sicher, praktisch
- Auf Flüssen, Seen und dem Meer
- Platz für 2 bis 3 Personen
- Motorisierbar bis 3,68 kW (Fisherman)
- OHNE Werkzeug in 2 Minuten fahrbereit
- Platzsparende Lagerung
- 5 Jahre Herstellergarantie
- Umfangreiches Zubehör-Angebot,
wie z.B. Transporttasche, Ruder, etc.






Instaboat gibt 5 Jahre Garantie auf Material
und Verarbeitung. Rumpf und Bänke bestehen
aus Aluminium. Zur Verbindung der Platten
wird extrem zähes und dickes Neopren aufvulkanisiert.
Das Boot ist resistent gegen Öl
und Benzin und unempfindlich gegenüber
Salzwasser und extremen Temperaturen.
So ist das Boot robust und witterungsbeständig.

Faltbar und leicht - immer dabei: Auf dem Autodach, im Wohmobil / Wohnwagen, als Beiboot ...

Jetzt bei uns für nur 1899EUR

Info´s unter Tel. 05255 934700


----------

